# circular sock kntting machine



## nana'sknits (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello I have New hand crank circular sock knitting machine..it is fun to use.what I don't understand is the sock is skinny...it seems too small for a man or even a woman.even with different weight yarns..it seems to skinny..the circumference is too small...I think I am doing something wrong
. There are numerous vids. Online..I watch them...the sock continues to be skinny .thanks nana'sknits


----------



## Babz Eade (Jun 23, 2014)

How exciting. I can remember my Mum having a sock machine way back in the fifties. I was only a small child then but later in life, it was long gone, I asked her how it worked. Mum told me she could adjust the machine to get the different sizes. Sadly, I didn't ask how, but I looked it up, good luck with the machine. This link may help you...
http://circularsockmachinefaq.blogspot.co.uk/2008_11_01_archive.html


----------



## Babz Eade (Jun 23, 2014)

PS: Type into google, Sock machine/adjustments.


----------



## Plilybelle (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi. I am no expert on circular sock machines since I got mine just a couple of months ago but the size of the sock (diameter) is determined by the cylinder size. Just as in knitting with knitting needles, the more stitches you put on, the larger the item will be. Cylinders come in different sizes (for example the machine I bought can use cylinders that are 60, 64, 72, 80 etc.) which means you will have 60 stitches, 64 stitches, 72 stitches and so on. What size cylinder does your machine have? That may be why your socks seem too skinny. Hope this helps. Be prepared for some learning on your new machine! I can knit, crochet, spin, weave, etc. etc. but have found my CSM to be challenging at times - a real test of my patience! The whole family are waiting for socks (lol). Good luck and I hope this helps!


----------



## nana'sknits (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks..I have a 64 and 48 cylinder I will order a larger one. I also knit crochet and this csm has driven me to distraction...it looks so easy Online..good luck making socks for your family...when it works the socks are done so [email protected]@


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

The 60 cylinder makes a perfect women's sock and the 72 makes a man's sock. The tension will make the sock wider and is adjustable by a small screw with numbers on it, outside the cylinder. Check your manual for the tension adjustment and which way to turn it for larger or smaller stitches. There is a learning curve but once you get it you can make one sock in 30 mins. Some can do it faster. Good luck, Jeanne


----------



## oystergirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes...Jeanne is correct...she beat me to it ! I use a 60 needle cylinder with sock weight yarn for ALL my sock...both mens and womens. Usually it takes about an hour to make a pair of sock, including sewing the toes !


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Do they still make the sock machines or do you have to by an older version?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

!. They size of the cylinder, the circumference remains the same. What changes is the number of needles in the cylinder.
The larger amount of needles in the cylinder will give you a wider sock.
2. THe number of needles you use also determines the weight of the yarn you can use. On the 48 needle one you can use a heavier yarn while on an 80 or 72 you would use a thinner yarn.
3. THe knob you turn makes the cylinder move move up or down and adjusts the length of the stitch. You should make a sample using a thinner yarn. Move the dial up all the way, crank 1' Move it down a few numbers and again knit 1or2". Continue doing this till you get to the bottom which will give you the biggest stitch. 
I made some socks, with Lycra on my 72 and they were just too big. Good for someone with very wide feet and legs.
Used the newish Ehrberhad 64 and got a nice sized sock. Swithced to a 60 cylinder old Legare 400 machine and am now getting perfect socks. WHile I use the Lycra as I like the stretch, when it gets washed the lycra shrinks and makes the sock small. But the yarn has not shrunk, it just becomes compressed, not felted and when you put it on it stretches out to the size you intended it to be. It is extremely comfortable. Without the Lycra, the sock will bee much larger and without the ribber, stay the same size , with the ribber it will stretch but not like with the Lycra in it. Most store bought socks have the lycra in it. THat is why you buy socks in sm., med. large. sizes as they stretch to fit many sized shoes.
There are a few companies making new machines copying some old ones, The Legare 400 is the one most people , including me like the best. I am not fond of the new ones.
You can P.M. me for my thoughts on them. What I like and don't like about different machines. 
THey are really fun to use and make socks supper fast.
My old machines cost me around $1300, the new ones cost a lot more and are not as good in my opinion.


----------



## nana'sknits (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you everyone..your expertise is so helpful...now how do you pick up a stitch that is lost? I have read my manual..I have watched the vids on line..I have the hook..I cannot get this...it really bugs me...sometimes I can fix it by hand when the sock is off the machine. Others Istart all over. Which I hate ...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You should join the CSM group on Yahoo. They have people who have written pamphlets on how to make socks. 
I had made for me by David Lord [email protected] a latch tool that has a long wooden stick that has the latch kneedle insterted in it.
It was very reasonably priced. It is great because it lallows you to reach way down into the cylinder to catch a dropped stitch that has gone down many rows.
You put the latch tool down behind all the bars that have been left by the dropping of the stitch, till you get to the loop of the dropped stitch.
Put the hook into the loop and slide it up over the open hook. Now you use some hook type tool and bring down the lowest bar that is resting on the stick and put it into the latch hook. pull up on the stick and the latch will close and the stitch will slip over the end and a new stitch will be formed from the bar that was in the hook. Keep repeating this and you will be working your way up to the top , the 1st bar. You will be repairing each dropped stitch as you are doing this. When you have reached the top, place the final stitch on the needle. It is good to practice this a lot on scrap wool till you get it.

WIth the long handle, it makes it easy to do.
You should tell him he made them for Eudice a few years ago. He is very nice and really reasonable. His tools are good for regular KM also.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I just went to YouTube and NWorbal has a video on it which shows it clearly. She has a latchtool like I mentioned except that David's has a long handle that really lets you get down behind the dropped stitches that have gone way down. 




She has some very good videos on the CSM machines.
Another video you should see if you are a beginner, is also on YouTube by Sarah Esther called the No wrap heel method for making your heels and toes. It is the 1 up and 2 down method. It is very well done. Watch how she places the needles on the opposite side of the side you are on. She raises the last 2 needles a little bit so that the stitches don't fall off the needles as you go to the other side.
No one mentions it anywhere I have seen, but it really saves you from dropping stitches.
I have gotten all knids of weights to use when you are doing the heels and weights and like ones that I bought on eBay that have only 2 tongs on the for and thin around 5" long plumbers pipe hanging from it that is filled with buckshot or sand. I use 4 of them. I like it better than the 4 or 5 prong forks with the fishing weights on the end.


----------



## Vocalist (Jan 27, 2015)

I too would like to know how to acquire a CSM for an extremely affordable price. Any suggestions.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

WHat do you consider an affordable price. 
I bought mine on eBay from Dantib . He is in Montreal and ships to the U.S. He cleans the machines and they come looking and working great. His e-mail is Daniel Thibodeau <[email protected]> 
He is very nice and you can get it for less than on eBay if you buy direct from him. Tell him Eudice from Illinois recommended him. I bought 3 from him and they are all great.



Vocalist said:


> I too would like to know how to acquire a CSM for an extremely affordable price. Any suggestions.


----------



## behand (Feb 24, 2011)

Like anything that takes a machine it is a expensive habit. But I think well worth it. I have a old auto knitter. Started out as a small investment now after acquiring more cylinders and ribbers, it is a large investment.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It is also so rewarding making beautiful socks, so fast an d I love the idea that I am keeping someone I love warm and comfortable.


----------



## behand (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes also being able to work with some of the most beautiful natural yarns.


----------



## Vocalist (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you very much Eudice from Illinois!!!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## timeenough (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello Euvid,
I just read your interesting and informative post and you answered a question I have had regarding csm’s. I have been researching csm and as of now have settled on a Legare. We have small feet in my family and I was wondering how you found a 60 needle cylinder for your Legare. I am from Massachusetts but my daughter now lives in Rock Island Illinois and we visit her frequently now. Thank you for this post.


----------

